# Lilac soap ?



## NEfarmgirl

I would like to make lilac scented soap and after the lilac bush I have started blooming I took a lot of the flowers and soaked them in very hot water (like tea) and then strained the water. I let it cool and since I don't have time right now put the water in jars and froze them. I also dried some flowers to add to the soap. My question is that the lilac water I have has a little woodsy scent to it--is that normal? It doesn't smell like lilacs. I am hoping that by adding the dried flowers I will get the smell I am after. I wanted to make a natural scented soap and don't want to buy scents to dump into it.


----------



## MELOC

i think a better approach would be to infuse a carrier oil with the scent of lilac and add that after trace begins. you would want to dry the flowers a bit and then place them in a jar with oil and leave it alone for a period of time. then you would strain out the veggie matter and use the oil. i was going to try it once, but it seemed like a lot of work and required lots of flowers. i don't think the oil would have been very strong and it would have been difficult to get enough scent without superfatting the soap too much. if the scent was added earlier and lye alotted to saponify the carrier oil, the scent would be affected.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

For a lilac scented soap, use a fragrance oil. Be careful because any lilac FO I've used likes to accerlarate trace.


----------



## NEfarmgirl

Thanks for the help. It is good to know it will possibly accelerate trace--it is usually slow to trace for me no matter what I make. Truthfully I am not a huge lilac fan but family and friends are so I thought I would try. I have a bunch of essential oils and scents but no lilac... Better go get some!


----------



## Graceless

You can also do this,,,if, you have time lol . It took me aaaages to do this with GArdina but that was when I was at home with just one or two.. let me link you to instructions.

I used a double boiler with a few extra pieces to make my still. I think I may do this this year for the wild roses growing around here...going to look for that copper pipe I had....
http://www.ehow.com/how_2051569_essential-oil-distiller.html


----------



## NostalgicGranny

I think I heard somewhere that there are not to many flowers you can use that won't turn brown when you add them to the soap.


----------



## rs38bj

mmm lilac, i bet that would smell pretty


----------



## Caren

I used to use the lilac FO from sweet cake I never had a problem with acceleration. Also you could hot process the soap and then add the FO


----------



## Ladyhen

I'm afraid going this route - the scent would be toast.

I use "White Lilac" FO from The Scent Works and it smells spot on and does not accelerate.


----------

